# legendary ski town hot spots.



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Just about every ski town has one, and some more then one. So, let's put togehter a list of the must stop hot spots for every town we can think of. That way we all know where to go when out of town. I know of a few I have been to( and missed too many)...

Killington, VT: The Wobbly Barn

Jackson Hole, WY: The Mangy Moose, Cowboy bar

Steam Boat,CO: The Tugboat

Whislter, BC: Garfinkles

Bottom of the Canyons, UT: Porcupine B&G

Big WHite, BC: Snowshoe Sam's

Fernie, BC: Griz bar

Chamonix: Monkey bar, Cantina, Gay Rage(garage)

Meribel: Dicks

Morzine: The Cavern, Paradise

Boyne Mt., Michigan: The Snowflake






I'll try to keep this up to date and add as others suggest spots for other towns, or additions to the town that I missed. I know have been to more, but my memory off them is a bit blury:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

what about resorts in Europe?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

what aboot euro Gem?

i guessit would be up to those who have been there to contribute...... aaaaaand action!

for me, 

Big White - Snowshoe Sam's

Fernie - Griz Bar


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

alright then:

Chamonix: Monkey bar, Cantina and Gay Rage (Garage)

Meribel: Dicks

Morzine: The Cavern, Paradis

cant be arsed to think of any more


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_*cant be arsed to think of any more*_

yar! that's the spirit!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nice call on the barn @ killy ale. great place, and basically one of the only in killington anyways, saw many a good bands and drank way too much in that place. 

only 2 things that pissed me off in there (and its not even their fault):
#1. you cant drop a glass into another glass. aka no car bombs
#2. you can only have 4 liquors in 1 drink. aka no long islands
vermont has weird state laws like that for some reason

i think we did this on sb.com but maybe we also need the "best secret smoke spots" at each resort...unless you dont want to be giving your spots away...


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

T.J. said:


> nice call on the barn @ killy ale. great place, and basically one of the only in killington anyways, saw many a good bands and drank way too much in that place.
> 
> only 2 things that pissed me off in there (and its not even their fault):
> #1. you cant drop a glass into another glass. aka no car bombs
> ...


I love how the WObbly actuallywobbles when it gets rockin. Good shit!

As far as smokin, well, I'll do that just about anywhere. I love hotboxin gondy's and just chillin anywhere in the tree's. Can't beat them Colorado huts though. I think there might be a pic or two floating around. I'll have to look for them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Wobbly Barn is probably the most ledendary ski town bar around. Even if it's on the east coast...


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah. Other then the top three on the list, I don't know if I would actually call the rest 'legendary'.. Not sure of the ones in europe though. I am not even sure if I would want to go to 'dicks' or the 'gay rage' I thnk someone may be trying to pull a fast one there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Gem said:


> what about resorts in Europe?


Garmisch, Germany - The Irish pub is on point with live bands every weekend and great beers and usually has a decent crowd of women.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Other Spots*

St. Moritz, Switzerland- Hemingways & Stubli

Seven Springs, PA- gotta love the Goggle before the Matterhorn


Suggestions for Dillon, CO/Silverthorne, CO? Hitting A-Basin in Jan on a loner trip and will need somewhere to make friends.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Lasto said:


> Garmisch, Germany - The Irish pub is on point with live bands every weekend and great beers and usually has a decent crowd of women.


The Irish Pub is a very good spot. Don't forget about Billy's Night Club, either.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> In Hood River, the most popular place is The Riverside.


Really? Isn't that the CEBU lounge?

My top two in HR would be Jack's and the River City. Convenient that they are around the corner from each other.

The Shed and the Rug can be fun also.

You nailed the Govy institutions. I still need to check out the Shack going down the West side.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I like BNC too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

The red lion in vail is pretty epic imo


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mont Tremblant: _Cafe' D'Epoque_, and _Le Petit Caribou_


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

*Cabo Wabo Tahoe NV*

Hott girls. Cheap Drinks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

209Cali said:


> Hott girls. Cheap Drinks.


Nice...but I prefer cheap girls and hot drinks... Hehe...not at all actually...sounded funny at the time though.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

kri$han said:


> Mont Tremblant: _Cafe' D'Epoque_, and _Le Petit Caribou_


If you like 'em young. And I mean jailbait 15-will-get-you-Twenty _young_. We were at Tremblant last February, and look, I know i'm not as young as I used to be, and I know the drinking age in Canada is 19, but I would bet my life there were 15 & 16 year olds in both those bars. And not just one or two. Lots. In fairness, Epoque was a slightly older crowd. Caribou was super young I think we were there for '80's night or something which was just stoopid - all the lifties and cafeteria girls were there in thrift store Dayglo and cheap costume moustaches and fake ray bans. That was bad enough, but they weren't playing any 80's music, either.

The only thing that made that night tolerable was watching my buddy Adam try to hook up with _two_ not-very-attractive Welsh girls. he ended up being sandwiched between both of them & dancing on the stage. Then they were gone.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Sick Sense said:


> Nice...but I prefer cheap girls and hot drinks... Hehe...not at all actually...sounded funny at the time though.


Ye! Cheap girls! can't go wrong there. Haha I don't know about hot drinks though?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

209Cali said:


> Ye! Cheap girls! can't go wrong there. Haha I don't know about hot drinks though?


Jameson + coffee? or any variation on the coffee theme - there's hundreds of 'em.

Or, the Girl Scout Cookie: Hot chocolate + 100 proof peppermint schnapps


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

david_z said:


> Jameson + coffee? or any variation on the coffee theme - there's hundreds of 'em.
> 
> Or, the Girl Scout Cookie: Hot chocolate + 100 proof peppermint schnapps


I'll have to try the Girl Scout Cookie sometime... But yeah, hot drinks are not my favorite, though there are some good ones. But cheap women...yessir


----------

